# Do Angron and Kharn fight eachother?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Im reading some of the History and post Heresy of the World Eaters. It says that Kharn split the legion apart, but Im thinkin where the hell is Angron? I would think Angron would kill his ass. So does the legion side with Angron and the other side with Kharn? and in return do both fight?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Well Angron is a DP so he can't go out of the eye of terror for long. While Kharn can, thus leading his followers to more fights.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2011)

The World Eaters are split up into innumerable warbands, and Angron is probably on some Daemon World somewhere in the Eye of Terror. IMO, it's probable that Angron still leads a good portion of the World Eaters himself, or could easily rally many of them to his banner if he so chose. I don't see why Angron would have any real reason short of petty revenge to go after Kharn since he's arguably the greatest of Khorne's mortal servants (though if _anyone_ short of the Blood God himself could truly rein Kharn in, it'd be Angron).
Kharn is so psychotic that he's ultimately against everything and everyone, only siding with other Chaos forces temporarily to get the killing done better (before turning on them). I doubt he has any permanent followers since he probably wouldn't be able to hold back on trying to slaughter them.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

i think last time angron turned up was the 1st war for armageddon. he currently turns up with half a dozen bloodthirsters as bodyguards so not sure he'd really see the world eaters as proper allies as such anymore.
even if he did it would prob b knife edge tension with 50/50 chance they'd attack each other

2bh the one i'd b interested in is if mortarion and typhus fought given that typhus knew damn well about nurgle b4 the corruption of the legion


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A Dozen, not half. A Bakers dozen, including himself.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

what kind of self-respecting daemon princes need a dozen bloodthirsters as bodyguard.....what a wuss!

lol not that i'd say that to his face of course


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

If I remeber right Kharn and Angron went at it before the Heresy even begin, I dont think they had much chance to see eachother after that.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Well Angron is a DP so he can't go out of the eye of terror for long. While Kharn can, thus leading his followers to more fights.


Thats not the reason why. As someone else had mentioned, he had led the 1st War for Armageddon. In this war he was banished to the warp and has not been able to lead the World Eaters since.

Hence, it was easier with mortals who can't control their chaos ambitions just like Kharn to fuck the legion up into warbands. 



Warlock in Training said:


> If I remeber right Kharn and Angron went at it before the Heresy even begin, I dont think they had much chance to see eachother after that.


Haven't heard anything like that. Were you referring to that short story in _Tales of Heresy_? They weren't fighting, it was just Angron letting his hate out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Was it Skalathrax or something along those lines, where he burned the shelters down (during fighting against Emperor's Children), during a night which was so cold even SM's armour wouldn't save them (which is a crock of shite, considering power armour can keep them alive in space).


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Haven't heard anything like that. Were you referring to that short story in _Tales of Heresy_? They weren't fighting, it was just Angron letting his hate out.


I was refering to Galaxy in Flames when Kharn was giving hints left and right of going against the Grain (Angron).


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Was it Skalathrax or something along those lines, where he burned the shelters down (during fighting against Emperor's Children), during a night which was so cold even SM's armour wouldn't save them (which is a crock of shite, considering power armour can keep them alive in space).


Yep it was the battle of Skalathrax 

From the wiki 

The Battle of Skalathrax was the final action of the World Eaters Chaos Space Marines as a unified Legion. Skalathrax is a Daemon World within the Eye of Terror and was the site of conflict between the World Eaters and the Emperor's Children.
The World Eaters slaughtered and destroyed their way across the planet, but as the battle raged, the world's freezing night approached, promising death to those not in shelter. The World Eaters halted their attack. A World Eater champion of Khorne, named Khârn, furious with his fellow warriors for their weakness, took up a flamer, burning his fellow berserkers and their "hiding holes". The city burned as the madman tore and burned indiscriminately through friend and enemy. The Legion tore itself apart along with the Emperor's Children as the World Eaters fought for what little shelter remained.
The World Eaters were, ever since, broken as a Legion, fragmented into countless, marauding warbands. Khârn has become the mortal incarnation of Khorne's ideal of maddened bloodlust and hate, killing any worthy enough to serve as a blood offering to Khorne. Only those who share his insanity would fight alongside him, for Khârn knows no friend or ally. In all his years of war he has known only victory, for only death could halt the rampage of one as relentless as Khârn.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Justindkates said:


> Yep it was the battle of Skalathrax
> 
> From the wiki
> 
> ...


This man has got it right. k:

Also, i have read somewhere that Kharn was supposedly Angron's right hand man who was there not only as one of his favored body guard but also as a kind of Calming Buddy. Angron was seen as a hothead, while Kharn was seen as the coolhead who was their to calm down Angron whenever he got in a murderous rage. They were pretty close to each other pre-heresy as Kharn is said to have one of Angron's prized Chain Axes, Gore-Child, while Angron has the other called Gore-Father. Angron has been the most active of daemon primarchs with his invasion of Armeggadon in the first war and his reign of terror in the event known as the Dominion of Fire where he raged through multiple systems pillaging and killing at the head of an army of over fifty-five thousand Khorne Berzerkers for nearly 200 years. The Dominion of Fire took 4 space marine chapters, 2 titan legions and over thirty Imperial Guard regiments to cleanse everything and took about seven centuries to finally be fixed. This info pertaining to the Dominion of Fire can be found in the Codex: CSM on page 36 in the Khorne Berzerker entry.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Dominion of Fire, one of those hidden dirty secrects that SM players dont want to know about. Chaos Primarchs are still around, wheres yours?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

In Galaxy in flames its stated Kharn was the 8th assault company captain and Angrons equerry, meaning he was pretty close to the Primarch.


----------

